# Super Mario Bros voted greatest computer game ever



## shift (Aug 1, 2008)

The classic platform game was first released in 1985 and has since become one    of the biggest selling ever with more than 40 million copies flying off the    shelves worldwide.  
  In the game brothers Mario and Luigi - now recognised the world over - try to    conquer the Mushroom Kingdom in a bid to save Princess Peach. 




MORE




* TOP 20 COMPUTER GAMES EVER  *

  1. Super Mario Bros.  
  2. Pac-Man  
  3. Tetris  
  4. The Sims  
  5. Sonic the Hedgehog  
  6. Space Invaders  
  7. Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas  
  8. Donkey Kong  
  9. Mario Kart 64  
  10. Grand Theft Auto - Vice City  
  11. Lara Croft: Tomb Raider  
  12. Wii Sports  
  13. Final Fantasy  
  14. Gran Turismo  
  15. Lemmings  
  16. Frogger  
  17. Pokemon, Red, Blue and Green  
  18. Street Fighter II  
  19. Wii Play  
  20. Guitar Hero


----------



## lywyre (Aug 1, 2008)

Where is Dave? How could they leave Dave?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

this is one lame list.. no doom.. the game that defined FPS.. no Half Life.. a game that introduced a new genre.. and where the hell is Tekken


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

i love super mario..

specially the N64 version.....cool


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess these guys foprgot the classics . Resident Evil for one .


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2008)

No doubt abt Mario was the greatest game every.. it was the one which introduced me into gaming


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

shift said:


> * TOP 20 COMPUTER GAMES EVER  *
> 
> 1. Super Mario Bros.
> 2. Pac-Man
> ...



I thought you mean computer games!


----------



## 4T7 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wth GTA: III is not even on the list


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

games for the sinners


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Mario rocked & still I love it.


----------



## chesss (Aug 1, 2008)

> 4. The Sims


 Ack-thoo! 
Its more like like virtual doll-house than a game


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

wth
no half-life?
+ sims @ 4 ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

It is. It is. I love the game. I still have my legendary NES which came with only 1 game and the game is amazing. No dishoom dishoom like today, absolutely simple and fun. No strategy and other sh!t. Awesome game.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2008)

what the F happened to Pong!, the first game, Doom, the game that defined FPS and Crysis, the first game to actually bring fear onto GPU's minds ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Aug 1, 2008)

What about Halo?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

what about Crysis? >.<

I can make a 20 page list.


----------



## k6153r (Aug 1, 2008)

I love GTA.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 1, 2008)

mario deserve this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> what about Crysis? >.<
> 
> I can make a 20 page list.


There are thousands of games better than that tech. demo.
I had hoped to see World Of Warcraft in that list.That is the biggest PC game of this decade IMO.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Even CS deserves a place in list of pc greatest games.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

and no lucas art game 
lolz


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> what the F happened to Pong!, the first game, Doom, the game that defined FPS and Crysis, *the first game to actually bring fear onto GPU's minds ?*


Lol.. If it has to be included in the list, then this must be the reason..
Mario is indeed the one of the best games ever
They should have added portal into the list..


----------



## x3060 (Aug 2, 2008)

its a nice game..but what about road rash...its the one that introduced me truly.lot many computer institutes survived cause of it in early days.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 2, 2008)

THIS WAS MY FIRST GAME!!!

it deserves this but where is doom?


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 2, 2008)

WTF donkey kong 8 position,no way it deserves to be number one.


----------

